
Python solutions to the 99 Prolog Problems - mustpax
http://wiki.python.org/moin/ProblemSets/99 Prolog Problems Solutions
======
swolchok
In Lisp:
[http://www.ic.unicamp.br/~meidanis/courses/mc336/2006s2/func...](http://www.ic.unicamp.br/~meidanis/courses/mc336/2006s2/funcional/L-99_Ninety-
Nine_Lisp_Problems.html)

In Haskell: [http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/H-99:_Ninety-
Nine_Haskell...](http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/H-99:_Ninety-
Nine_Haskell_Problems)

I found that actually solving these in Haskell reduced to "how familiar are
you with the standard library"". It seems to be very similar in Python.

~~~
mbrubeck
The simple 13-line Haskell solution to P27 is an interesting contrast to the
27-line Python solution with its two layers of indirection. The Haskell
solution is much more declarative. (If you ported some of the Haskell Prelude
to Python you might be able to write something similar, though without the
nice List Monad syntax.)

------
mustpax
"99 Prolog Problems" is a set of problems to solve in Prolog to teach yourself
the language. It works well as an educational tool in other languages as well.

Original problem set: <https://prof.ti.bfh.ch/hew1/informatik3/prolog/p-99/>

------
draegtun
In Perl6:
[http://github.com/perl6/perl6-examples/tree/9720129dd09936b0...](http://github.com/perl6/perl6-examples/tree/9720129dd09936b026ed1f539c2fa25dde316104/99-problems)

See also:
[http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2006/12/99_problems_in...](http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2006/12/99_problems_in_perl_6.html)

------
mrshoe
Makes it look easy. Python is poetry in $EDITOR.

------
hubb
Just to note, only the first 50 have been solved in python as yet.

------
cschep
If you're having language problems I feel bad for you son, I got 99 prolog
problems and python ain't one.

------
ErrantX
This kind of stuff is Python's strength :)

